
11 Tweaks to Your Daily Routine Will Make Your Day More Productive (2015) - DiabloD3
https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/251989
======
boulos
I enjoy that on mobile (at least) this goes from 1 through 5 then from 1
through 6 with the last six items ;).

